# Courteney Cox – zweites Kind mit 45



## astrosfan (16 Okt. 2009)

(hgm) Lange wurde über ein zweites Kind für Courteney Cox spekuliert, jetzt redet sie selbst darüber: „Wir fahren quasi die Maschinen hoch – es muss jetzt passieren, weil die Uhr tickt! Wenn ich erst 34 wäre, würde ich noch ein Jahr warten. Ich will, dass Coco mir mit dem nächsten Kind hilft. Ein Kind ist schon anstrengend, zwei sind es wahrscheinlich noch mehr!“. 
Gerüchte, sie könne keine Kinder mehr bekommen, weil sie zu alt sei, versuche sie „zu ignorieren“. Mit 45 könnte es allerdings wirklich etwas schwierig mit einem Geschwisterchen für Tochter Coco werden – wir wünschen trotzdem viel Erfolg.





Courteney Cox happy mit Mann und Kind - jetzt, mit 45, will sie ein zweites eigenes Kind. Viel Glück!

_Quelle:
Viply_


----------



## thomashm (16 Okt. 2009)

*AW: Courteney Cox – zweites Kind mit 45*

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.


----------

